# Betta Silhouettes



## SlinkyInk (Dec 31, 2011)

I thought I'd share what I did with one of my betta photos. I made a silhouette of my betta and then created a gradient with my bettas name in it. What do you think?


----------



## Dozzem (Jul 29, 2011)

I like it! I think it is neat! If you want you can do any of my fish in my albums.


----------



## Aus (Feb 3, 2012)

I think it's really well done. The dorsal fin looks very good, like loose brushstokes. I like the gradient and font, too.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

i like it, it looks nice


----------



## SlinkyInk (Dec 31, 2011)

*Dozzem...*

I took you up on your offer. I hope you like it. Here's a silhouette of Poni.


----------



## Dozzem (Jul 29, 2011)

SlinkyInk said:


> I took you up on your offer. I hope you like it. Here's a silhouette of Poni.


YaAaa! I love it! I can tell it was Poni right away!! Thanks~


----------



## BlackberryBetta (Feb 6, 2011)

These are awesome!! If are looking for something to do, you are welcome to do my Fed (in my avatar). But you don't have to! Keep up the good work!


----------



## LovelyKaleidoscope (Feb 7, 2012)

These are so cool! If you find the time I was wondering if you could do my Kaleidoscope?


----------



## SlinkyInk (Dec 31, 2011)

Blackberry, do you have a larger photo of Fed? The one in your avatar is kinda small. 

I'd be happy to make one for you


----------



## SlinkyInk (Dec 31, 2011)

LovelyKaleidoscope, Here's your fishie! I hope you like it.


----------



## LovelyKaleidoscope (Feb 7, 2012)

D: amazing! Aw, its the cutest thing ever! Thank you <3 :3


----------



## BlackberryBetta (Feb 6, 2011)

@ SklinkyInk, here ya go. Will this pic work or is it too blurry? Sorry about the last one! I love these silhouettes, they're amazing!


----------



## SlinkyInk (Dec 31, 2011)

This photo is great. I'll work on it tomorrow for you


----------



## BlackberryBetta (Feb 6, 2011)

Awesome thanks a million!


----------



## PhilipPhish (Mar 6, 2011)

These look fantastic! Can I get one of my fish(s)? Theres an album for each of my boys on my profile. I'll be getting pictures of my girls up as soon as I can too.
Thank you!


----------

